# IronMagazine Competition Pics Thread



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

Enter your current pics here


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 31, 2004)

When do we have to put them in here....And if I am not mistaken, we don't have to post before pics, right?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2004)

Game on.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=804998#post804998


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 31, 2004)

i dont no how to make it bigger can someone tell me


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

You dont have to post before pics, but its always good to see your progress.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 31, 2004)

my gallery?  is that sufficient?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

sure... post'em where ever you want for now.. but at the end of the comp, we will need a place to post them in a thread so we call all judge them


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2004)

I think you are all familiar with my gallery. The 12-week back and front pictures on there are my "before" pics for this competition.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

Bump.


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

So not to embarrass myself I am just going to tell you folks to go to my gallery and please laugh quietly and to yourselves, I am self conscious....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Got my pics in my journal. Ready to kick ass now


----------



## lilguy_bigdream (Nov 4, 2004)

when do i have to post my pics by???


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 5, 2004)

You only HAVE to post your pics by the comp deadline on March 6th. However, if you choose, you may post your beginning pics now so you can see your progress.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2004)

I may post mine....Don't know yet


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> You only HAVE to post your pics by the comp deadline on March 6th. However, if you choose, you may post your beginning pics now so you can see your progress.



March 6th?  I thought it was March 31?  doh!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 5, 2004)

This is the most recent picture of me ... sorry not a physique shot but my bud snapped in on his webcam and I just wanted something quick.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 6, 2004)

*My before pics*

Here they are... I also posted them in my gallery


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2004)

How are you supposed to judge peoples progress if you don't have before pics?  I don't understand how you can find a winner when there are no pics to judge.. One person that might not look as good as another in the end might have made a whole lot of progress and should be the winner in my opinion. 
Do you have judges?? I could be a good judge


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 6, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> This is the most recent picture of me ... sorry not a physique shot but my bud snapped in on his webcam and I just wanted something quick.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 6, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> How are you supposed to judge peoples progress if you don't have before pics?  I don't understand how you can find a winner when there are no pics to judge.. One person that might not look as good as another in the end might have made a whole lot of progress and should be the winner in my opinion.
> Do you have judges?? I could be a good judge



OK I nominate Jenny as a judge!!  It is gonna be hard...  everybody has different goals.. some bf lose, some size gains, some both!


----------



## TheWolf (Nov 7, 2004)

I'll throw a few more pics in my gallery. 







Measurements as of 11/06/04  
*202 lbs
Forearm 13.5  
Bicep 16 
Chest 45
Waist 35
Thighs 22.25  yikes!
Calfs 15.25   	*


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 7, 2004)

*before pics*

Hope these'll do.  I think Jenny would be a fair judge.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 7, 2004)

Here are mine.


----------



## easton (Nov 7, 2004)

guess ill put my start pics here... at a whopping 145lbs


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2004)

Jodi-you are way cute!!! Lookin great as always....except you blinked


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 8, 2004)

*my icky pic*

Okay, just because Jennty asked for before pics as if we HAVE to have them 
I posted a very embarassing pic of me inthe gallery..I pray to God that not many people look at it.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice Gams Jodie!
My pics will be done tonight!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 8, 2004)

What are the rules for this comp???


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2004)

Look good.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 8, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> How are you supposed to judge peoples progress if you don't have before pics?  I don't understand how you can find a winner when there are no pics to judge.. One person that might not look as good as another in the end might have made a whole lot of progress and should be the winner in my opinion.
> Do you have judges?? I could be a good judge




Pics are posted at the end.  That's when mine will be posted

I was wondering the same thing - Who are the judges?

I nominate ya Jen


----------



## butterfly (Nov 8, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Look good.


Damn your funny


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 8, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Look good.




Damn, well there goes any slim chances I had.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 13, 2004)

Okay, I have a pic of me tht was taken this summer before I cut up. This is how I look now so hopefuly this will be okay as a before pic


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 25, 2012)

Truely I'm to lazy to put a pic up plus I'm married and I just wouldn't feel right. I will say that it never ceases to amaze me pics of people that honestly should at least workout or even have a body type to post a pic. Wow, just Wow. If these guys workout it hasn't been for long or something. I don't understand it that much. Why?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 25, 2012)

slownsteady said:


> Truely I'm to lazy to put a pic up plus I'm married and I just wouldn't feel right. I will say that it never ceases to amaze me pics of people that honestly should at least workout or even have a body type to post a pic. Wow, just Wow. If these guys workout it hasn't been for long or something. I don't understand it that much. Why?



bumped a thread from 2004..
talking trash..
negged.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 25, 2012)

no pics talking shit

never ends
negged


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 25, 2012)

wow


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jan 25, 2013)

Before and After. . Good work takes time.


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 25, 2013)

Lil Sexy said:


> View attachment 48940
> Before and After. . Good work takes time.



That is an amazing transformation. Looks like it took years. LMAO


----------

